# Need info on 1965 datsun 2000 sedan



## multimix (Dec 12, 2009)

Can someone tell me something about this model. I am thinking to buy it for restauration but cant find info on this car. All I know it is made in Europe in Belgium. This car was made in very limited series and only in 1965, because next model was 2000SIH in 1966. It looks like a 410 bluebird but somehow it is different. If I understand correctly this car was not for sale in Japan. Or maybe it has different name in Japan. Owner in his advert claims that it may be one of the last model of its kind in existance. 










Will be grateful about any information, Thanks.


----------



## multimix (Dec 12, 2009)

I could find only information about previously mentioned 2000SIH model althought called 2000 Personal 6 (SIX) It has same 1973 cc engine. It is a bit different in front.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If it is a six cylinder 2 litre it will be a Prince design from when Nissan and Prince merged. Maybe if you looked up Prince cars online you might get some info. Look up Prince Skyline. I think they might have sold in Australia under that name. Has the car got twin carbs?


----------

